# C60 with Bora one 35 Clinchers



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

anyone used this combo and and had any problems with clearance? I will be using 25mm tyres and Record brakes.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

No problem, but I've only tried with veloflex corsa.


----------

